# So sánh máy lạnh âm trần LG vá máy lạnh âm trần Reetech?



## trangphamhlv95 (11/4/22)

*NÊN MUA MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG HAY MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN REETECH?*​
Hiện nay đa số phần đông khách hàng luôn lựa chọn cho mình một loại máy lạnh âm trần Cassette với mức giá tầm trung và sản phẩm chất lượng?

*Máy lạnh âm trần LG* và *máy lạnh âm trần Reetech* là lựa chọn hàng đầu đáp ứng mọi yêu cầu trên.

Nhưng bạn đã hiểu gì về hai sản phẩm này! Hãy để Hải Long Vân hỗ trợ bạn nhé!

*1. So sánh máy lạnh âm trần LG và máy lạnh âm trần Reetech:*

Sau đây, Hải Long Vân sẽ so sánh thật chi tiết dòng *máy lạnh âm trần LG* và *máy lạnh âm trần Reetech* như sau

*Nội dung
Máy lạnh âm trần LG
Máy lạnh âm trần Reetech*​Về xuất xứ
Thái Lan
Việt Nam​Model
Chỉ có dòng Inverter
Chỉ có dòng tiêu chuẩn và Inverter.​Công suất
2.0HP - 5.0HP
2.0HP - 6.5HP​Bảo hành
1 năm
2 năm​Giá thành
21.800.000 – 36.400.000 đ
19.100.000 – 39.900.000 đ​Thiết kế
Kích thước mỏng và nhỏ gọn với màu trắng chủ đạo. Đạt giải thiết kế IF và phù hợp với mọi không gian.
Rất thích hợp với người tiêu dùng Việt, tính nhỏ gọn dễ dàng vận chuyển và lắp đặt. Chất liệu bên ngoài dòng sản phẩm bền đẹp, dễ vệ sinh và thích hợp cho mọi không gian.​Tốc độ làm lạnh
Công nghệ biến tần Inverter giúp máy lạnh âm trần LG làm lạnh nhanh hơn đến 40%, làm phòng mát hơn 1.5 lần và giảm tối đa mức tiêu thụ điện năng so với các dòng tiêu chuẩn.
Có hai loại là máy lạnh thường và công nghệ Inverter. Nhờ trang bị công nghệ cao nên máy lạnh reetech có tốc độ làm lạnh nhanh; chế độ hoạt động cùng lúc khi bật nguồn nên thiết bị nhanh chóng làm lạnh và tản nhiệt đều cho phòng mát mẻ và thoáng mát.​Khả năng tiết kiệm
Áp dụng công nghệ Inverter và công nghệ kiểm soát năng lượng chủ động nên có khả năng tiết kiệm điện rất tốt
Điện năng tiêu thụ lớn sẽ ảnh hưởng đến chi phí sinh hoạt của gia đình, khi chọn lựa dòng Máy lạnh âm trần Reetech. Với khả năng tiết kiệm lên đến 50%, dòng reetech đảm bảo độ tốt về cơ chế điện năng, tiết kiệm lượng điện cho sinh hoạt của gia đình.​*Kết luận:* 02 dòng máy lạnh này khá dòng nhau nhưng nếu bạn vẫn chưa đưa ra được lựa chọn của mình hãy liên hệ để được Hải Long Vân tư vấn nhé!



*2. Các dòng Model của máy lạnh âm trần LG và máy lạnh âm trần Reetech:*

_***Các model của dòng _*máy lạnh âm trần LG*_:_

ATNQ18GPLE7/ATUQ18GPLE7 – 2.0 ngựa: 21.800.000 đ

ATNQ24GPLE7/ATUQ24GPLE7 – 2.5 ngựa: 24.400.000 đ

ATNQ30GNLE7/ATUQ30LNLE7 – 3.0 ngựa: 29.300.000 đ

ATNQ36GNLE7/AUUQ36GH4 – 4.0 ngựa (1 pha): 31.500.000 đ

ATNQ36GNLE7/AUUQ36LH4 – 4.0 ngựa (3 pha): 32.600.000 đ

ATNQ48GMLE7/AUUQ48GH4 – 5.0 ngựa (1 pha): 36.400.000 đ

ATNQ48GMLE7/AUUQ48LH4 – 5.0 ngựa (3 pha): 36.400.000 đ

_***Các model của dòng _*máy lạnh âm trần Reetech*_:_

RGT18-CD/RC18-CDG – 2.0 ngựa: 19.100.000 đ

RGT24-CD/RC24-CDG – 2.5 ngựa: 22.600.000 đ

RGT36-CD/RC36-CDG (RGT36-CDT/RC36CDGT) (1 Pha & 3 Pha) – 4.0 ngựa: 31.900.000 đ

RGT48-CD/RC48-CDG – 5.0 ngựa: 33.900.000 đ

RGT60-CD/RC60-CDG – 6.5 ngựa: 39.900.000 đ

Liên hệ với chúng tôi qua các thông tin sau để được báo giá tốt nhất qua:

*MÁY LẠNH HẢI LONG VÂN*

*Địa chỉ:* 154/23TCH10 , KP9, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM

*Phòng KD*: 028.6250 4576 - 028 6250 2616 - 028 6686 3809 - 028.6680 5478

*HOTLINE*: 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng

*Email*: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com

*Website*: Đại lý máy lạnh chính hãng giá sỉ



​
​
​
​
​


----------

